# Bike Shops in Paphos



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone know, are there any bike shops in the Paphos area? If so, do they have websites? I haven't managed to find any on my searches :ranger:


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jessls said:


> Does anyone know, are there any bike shops in the Paphos area? If so, do they have websites? I haven't managed to find any on my searches :ranger:


There is one in Polis although it's not exactly Ribble Cycles. I'd be interested (as a keen cyclist) in finding out myself.


----------



## Leon Caraolis (Oct 26, 2010)

Did you gents have any luck in finding a shop?


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Not as yet, no


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Does it have to be in Paphos?


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Not really, we can travel of it's a good one!


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Micromenia in Limassol is the only one i know of, we bought our mountain bikes there.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, Micromania in Limassol have been around for a few decades and are very good.

Micromania Biker [β]

Give them a call, they may have a sister company in Paphos.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

MaryJane23 said:


> Hi I bought my bike from Bike Rescue shop in Paphos. They are selling second hand bicycles and do repairs too. Though my bike is second hand it's really cool and reliable.



There are two bike shops I know of in Paphos. One - where I bought my bikes from - is just off Butcher Boy road. As far as I know they don't have a web site but service was great and they were very helpful. For example; the first bike I bought I took back as I found it to be the wrong size for me, they changed it for another model without question.

The second shop is on the road going to the harbour from the old town but I have not used it so can't comment

Rema


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryJane23 said:


> Hi I bought my bike from Bike Rescue shop in Paphos. They are selling second hand bicycles and do repairs too. Though my bike is second hand it's really cool and reliable.


That is good news...I am looking for 2 bikes for when my energetic visitors come over,we don't want to pay a fortune as they will be in the shed for most of the time.

Where are they exactly please?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Geraldine said:


> That is good news...I am looking for 2 bikes for when my energetic visitors come over,we don't want to pay a fortune as they will be in the shed for most of the time.
> 
> Where are they exactly please?


Buy cheap ones. They will climb your hill ones and then bikes will be in shed
:lalala:
Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

ColinB123 said:


> There is one in Polis although it's not exactly Ribble Cycles. I'd be interested (as a keen cyclist) in finding out myself.


Blimey! can tell where you're from!!


----------

